# Survey - Patina or Stripped?  Rebuilding wheels



## KevinsBikes (Jan 5, 2019)

Can’t decide if I should attempt to strip these clad rims or not. They have been painted a few times I think which doesn’t look terrible but there is a glimmer of chrome/nickel which might look nicer? Open to ideas and opinions!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locomotion (Jan 5, 2019)

I would leave as-is
patina looks nice.


----------



## Kato (Jan 5, 2019)

Patina


----------



## Mike B 65 (Jan 5, 2019)

Patina!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2019)

I like to think outside of the box, sometimes it works out and sometimes it doesn't. I would get rid of that faux patina (barn paint) and get down to the "real" _original_ patina. If you end up not liking the original patina, now hidden, you can go to Michaels and pick up a crinkle paint kit and recreate that faux patina.


----------



## mike j (Jan 6, 2019)

I agree & if you really want to go outside the box, I've had good luck w/ grooving metal clads for clinchers, then faux wood finishing them.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2019)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
I personally think those rims are gorgeous. Lol!
We usually cringe at a previous owners idea of nirvana, but sometimes, the authentic story they tell, is the story of that surfaces existence.


----------



## Rambler (Jan 6, 2019)

My personal opinion, if you don't have a plan for these rims, than leave them alone, especially if you may end up selling them, leave this decision up the next owner. Also if it was the original paint I would be even more inclined to leave them alone.

However if you have a bike you plan to use these rims on and since the paint is not original, I think it doesn't much matter at this point what you do. If the bike you are putting the rims on matches the rims as-is then leave them alone. If the rims don't match the bike you plan to put them on then do what you wish with them.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 6, 2019)

Have you ever stripped paint on these type of wheels before ?     If you have, you'll know sometimes you get awesome results..............sometimes you then see WHY they were painted over in the first place.( Not so awesome results )    I agree with Rambler on this one     ( "if you don't have a plan for these rims, than leave them alone, especially if you may end up selling them, leave this decision up the next owner. "  )    I had mixed results with these wheels .   Some real nice chrome ...............and some not so nice chrome.    That's the chance you take.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jan 6, 2019)

I plan to sell them, as I don’t have a bike for them. Now, I also have the dilemma to use stainless or galvanized spokes? Stainless are stronger but not original of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (Jan 6, 2019)

KevinsBikes said:


> I plan to sell them, as I don’t have a bike for them. Now, I also have the dilemma to use stainless or galvanized spokes? Stainless are stronger but not original of course.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




May I ask why you would bother building the rims up into complete wheels if you simply plan to sell them? Seems to me it's likely whatever selection of spokes or hubs that you choose it won't be quite right for the buyer. Might be better to sell the rims and hubs separately and may actually bring more money that way. Just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jan 6, 2019)

Rambler said:


> May I ask why you would bother building the rims up into complete wheels if you simply plan to sell them? Seems to me it's likely whatever selection of spokes or hubs that you choose it won't be quite right for the buyer. Might be better to sell the rims and hubs separately and may actually bring more money that way. Just my thoughts on the subject.




I was figuring not everyone built wheels, and I enjoy the process. Your suggestion is good, maybe I will try that first and then build them and hold them for a future project. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jan 9, 2019)

mike j said:


> I agree & if you really want to go outside the box, I've had good luck w/ grooving metal clads for clinchers, then faux wood finishing them.




@mike j - what did you use to groove them? I have some other 28” which are worse shape I could practice on.


----------



## mike j (Jan 10, 2019)

KevinsBikes said:


> @mike j - what did you use to groove them? I have some other 28” which are worse shape I could practice on.



I use a 4" electric grinder w/ a silicone carbide masonry cup wheel. They are available at Home Depot & most hardware stores for a couple of bucks. Get one that is wide enough for the tire bead to fit. I like them because they're not too aggressive. You are kind of half cutting & half burning the wood. It takes a couple of passes to get deep enough. The metal edge helps guide the grinder & adds strength to the side wall. I've found that Schwalbe 700 tires fit pretty nicely & ride fine. I believe @bikewhorder posted the process originally here & @Wayne Adam helped me w/ the faux finish. Good luck w/ it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 12, 2019)

I used a 1/4" diameter core box bit with a simple router table jig.  I  thought the radius might help preserve some of the strength of the rim.  At first I thought I could just rout two groves but it  helps to deepen the whole rim so you can put the tire on from one side.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jan 18, 2019)

I tried shortly on a rough one I have, I just wanted to see if I was on the right track? I did try and go along the metal lightly - seems to chew up that wheel pretty good though. I couldn’t find the original post with full instructions or pictures. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jan 18, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> I used a 1/4" diameter core box bit with a simple router table jig.  I  thought the radius might help preserve some of the strength of the rim.  At first I thought I could just rout two groves but it  helps to deepen the whole rim so you can put the tire on from one side. View attachment 931880



Do you have any photos of what it looked like after routing, without the tire on?  Thanks!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 19, 2019)

Here's the thread:  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-made-some-wheel-progress-recently.27120/  The method you're using probably isn't the easiest or most accurate way to do it but it should work.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 19, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> Here's the thread:  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-made-some-wheel-progress-recently.27120/  The method you're using probably isn't the easiest or most accurate way to do it but it should work.




 Thanks for putting the link up.   I needed this info for my Hawthorne Flyer.     Now I have the option to run a modern tire .     I still have a ways to go ,but it started with just the Frame,Forks and Crank.     This is my 1st 28" wheel bike .    It's a different bike for sure.    I dig the larger diameter.  They (these bikes)  have such a cool look to them .   This is the 2nd bike I have "Pieced " together.  The 1st bike I pieced together is the one in the  second picture.  Although some people don't care for this method.,  I'm having fun and learning a lot.  Always had proper bikes before these two.  I'm Learning more every day 'bout these 28" ers


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 27, 2019)

KevinsBikes said:


> I was figuring not everyone built wheels, and I enjoy the process. Your suggestion is good, maybe I will try that first and then build them and hold them for a future project.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Even if you build them , the experience alone you'd get would be valuable, plus the reward factor to boot!
You have to start somewhere to gain experience.....
Also, maybe you could find some old spokes to use, to keep that patina look going.....


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jan 27, 2019)

willswares1220 said:


> Even if you build them , the experience alone you'd get would be valuable, plus the reward factor to boot!
> You have to start somewhere to gain experience.....
> Also, maybe you could find some old spokes to use, to keep that patina look going.....




You must be psychic - I built them this weekend, and was just out trying these on the bike. I was considering trying to Patina the stainless as a project too, because I wanted the strength of stainless. I have some NOS galvanized spokes too I might re-lace them and see how that looks. I just don’t want to even think about tires [emoji51]





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

